# Red sea resorts.. security update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Red Sea resort areas

Enhanced security measures are in place to protect the resort areas. Egyptian military are situated in Sharm el Sheikh international airport, the entrance to the resort of Sharm el-Sheikh and the exit to the resort area of Dahab. Routine security checks are being performed on entry into the airport and the police are carrying out vehicle checks in Sharm el-Sheikh. There have been no violent protests in the South Sinai resorts during recent disturbances in Egypt. The resorts remain calm.

In Hurghada on 14 August there were some violent clashes, in an area away from tourist resorts. One man was killed. On 16 August there was a demonstration near the marina area. You are strongly advised to follow the advice of the local authorities and avoid all demonstrations and large gatherings. If you become aware of any nearby protests, leave the area immediately. Do not attempt to cross road blocks erected by the security forces or protestors.


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

I seen a dog curl 1 down on the promenade in Dahab today and me local Indian still has no supplies to make my paneer roll(no association). Other than a dip in tourism from nationalities not flying here now, that's as much of what Dahabians are seeing of recent titsupness to date(alhumdulah)


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Appreciate the updates. Here in El Gouna there are no police but private security. They have always checked all cars and buses entering the gates and even when everywhere in Egypt was peaceful it was hard to get into town as Orascom like to do all the maintenance work like painting, building renovations themselves, and sometimes people try to bring in outside work. I even struggled bringing in a couple of planks of wood to build something for my cats couple of years ago. They also check the buses when they leave and large bags.

Had my usual swim in the lagoon yesterday but went in late under the full moon. Beautiful.


Going out with a couple of girlfriends today as one has a nice boat. Just the three of us.

Tamr Henna Square in Downtown quiet under the afternoon sun. Has been very busy in the evenings with Egyptian visitors when they have the stage and traditional dancers.


----------

